# Military Press (Standing vs. Hammer Strength Machine)



## the_general64 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wondering why i am able to use more weight when using the Hammer Strength Machine as opposed to when i do Standing Military Presses? I can usually put two plates on each side when using the machine, doing about eight reps. i can only knock out about 5 reps with one plate on each side when doing stading military presses.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2009)

Because when you use the machine, the machine is stabilizing the weight for you. The weight can't move in 3d space because its fixed to a lever or a bar or something.

With a free weight military press the weight is just that - free. So you have to not only press the weight, but stabilize it and keep your balance aswell. Its more difficult and requires more coordination, so you have to take the weight down.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2009)

I can do 3 plates on the hammer but my standing BB is only 165lbs. It's simple physiology.

Stick with free weights as much as possible and you'll climb quickly.


----------



## Phineas (May 8, 2009)

Is the standing military press a core workout as well? I was thinking not having the chair supporting your back as in seated shoulder presses would bring your core into the fold a great deal.

Thanks Gaz in advance


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2009)

standing presses place greater emphasis on whole body stability than sitting down.

patrick


----------



## Phineas (May 8, 2009)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2009)

Phineas said:


> Is the standing military press a core workout as well? I was thinking not having the chair supporting your back as in seated shoulder presses would bring your core into the fold a great deal.
> 
> Thanks Gaz in advance



What Patrick said!

Standing is great for stability. One armed dumbell overhead press, even more so (which is the one i prefer).

I hate overhead pressing sitting down. It really plays havoc with my lower back. You'd think sitting down with a backrest would make you feel more stable, but i feel exactly the opposite.


----------



## Rookeek (May 8, 2009)

Hammer Strength machine eliminated the negative part of a rep probably too. That's why it's easier...


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2009)

Rookeek said:


> Hammer Strength machine eliminated the negative part of a rep probably too. That's why it's easier...



How does it eliminate the eccentric portion of the lift?


Patrick


----------



## T_man (May 8, 2009)

P-funk said:


> How does it eliminate the eccentric portion of the lift?
> 
> 
> Patrick



I was thinking that.


----------



## Rookeek (May 8, 2009)

P-funk said:


> How does it eliminate the eccentric portion of the lift?
> 
> 
> Patrick



My bad. I was wrong...


----------



## Matrick (May 8, 2009)

do the harder one, gives you better results.


----------

